# Wintry weather.... What kinds of things are you doing?



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

We've done a few around here. wind blocks, straw on the ground to keep moisture down. Food at all times to help them keep warm... Other ideas???


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

move to a warmer climate


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> move to a warmer climate


Haha, after 15 years living in Alaska, the husband and I are thinking strongly about doing just that.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I have an extra wood layer I bolt on the enclosed portion during winter and then remove during the brutal summers.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> Haha, after 15 years living in Alaska, the husband and I are thinking strongly about doing just that.


I'm located in SW Ohio....it's sunny and in the upper 30's here today but if I could talk my wife into moving to Texas I'd be gone tomorrow!!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Lots of straw, extra treats/scratch to keep them moving around and warm. Always making sure they have water that hasn't froze solid. I had some plastic on a few sides to keep the blowing snow out but the last wind storm blew it off. I probably had 100 staples in it too.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

TheGarryFarm said:


> We've done a few around here. wind blocks, straw on the ground to keep moisture down. Food at all times to help them keep warm... Other ideas???


Bales of straw or hay can be a good idea to help "insulate" your coops if you get a lot of wind or extreme cold! Just make sure your coops are still properly ventilated....improper ventilation can cause excess moisture/humidity and the damp conditions will kill chickens FAST!


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

Some breeds require more than others. The ones that require the least are the American games. They are a hearty bunch.
I would think (based upon my limited experience with them) the ones that require the most, are any of the Bantams, or smaller breeds. 
For most of the 4-7 pounders a nice dry place out of the wind, and off the ground will work just fine. For the smaller ones, <4 pounds, they'll need a tighter enclosure, and mabe even a source of heat. 
Here in the balmy south a bantam will freeze to death, if the temp drops much below about 35. 
Our games roost in the trees at temps in the low 20's with no troubles. But sometimes the straight comb ones will get a little frostbite, but they get dubbed anyway as per APA rules. 
We've been known to bring our Bantams in the house, and let 'em roost on the dresser, When it gets bitter cold.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Well my kids are in their new home in the basement stairwell. Just in time.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Bluerooster said:


> Here in the balmy south a bantam will freeze to death, if the temp drops much below about 35.


I guess My banties missed that memo ...

Each year we have temps that drop to the singles or below and I have never had a problem with them in cold temps ... but that is just me.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Our layers are spoiled. They are in an insulated and heated hen house. Just a heat lamp on a timer but it keeps them comfy and warm. Our bantys are in small chicken tractors that move into the barn for the winter and we don't raise meat birds in the winter so that pen airs out for a few months.


----------



## cajmorrison (Dec 5, 2012)

Our girls are also spoiled. We've only had our 6 chickens since May. We made a coop inside our shop. Just before Christmas I bought a heat lamp that is on most of the time (2 settings). I also convinced my hunny they need light during the day. Since we added these two things, the egg production went from maybe one egg per day, to 6 per day. There had been a risk that they would be losing their heads! 
We are in central Ontario Canada and they surely would have frozen to death by now - today the temp is -16c which is...about +1F.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> I guess My banties missed that memo ...
> 
> Each year we have temps that drop to the singles or below and I have never had a problem with them in cold temps ... but that is just me.


 It's so cold here today...I'm really counting on your advise! Thanks so much! Jen


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> I guess My banties missed that memo ...
> 
> Each year we have temps that drop to the singles or below and I have never had a problem with them in cold temps ... but that is just me.


 Do they live outside?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Bluerooster said:


> Do they live outside?


The have a coop ... no heat or light, just a place to get out of the weather.

Edit to add: Tonight we are to get down to teens with a wind chill well below that. The banties belong to my son, he bought/traded them over the last 10 years or so ... and we have never had a problem with the cold and banties. (sorry)


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Mamachickof14 said:


> It's so cold here today...I'm really counting on your advise! Thanks so much! Jen


I can tell you what worked for me over the past 20 odd years and we have had more than a few different breeds over that time frame. They need a place to get out of the weather. (as I have said they are a rather hardy critter.)

I once had a guy on a forum to slam me rather hard on the way I winter chickens ...( he lost more than a few birds). Then after he posted pictures of his coop, well ... duh....3 shipping pallets nailed together does not make a coop. (IMHO)

Best of luck in the cold snap.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wanted you to know *Sundancer* my girls all made it! Oh! It was sooooooooooo cold. 0* and with the wind chill...alot colder! I'd like to learn alot more about your Homesteading way of life...when you have time. I bet alot of us on here would! Thanks again! Jen


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

we have snow here and my girls dont like it all. thwey tend to spend alot more time in the coop, plenty of wood shavings to keep them warm and making sure they have water and plenty of food.
will need to sort my coop out though as it seems to be leaking......not good.


----------



## pprkepr (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a silver wyandotte rooster with frostbite  I don't understand because they all go in their coop at night and the doir shut ...


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

TheGarryFarm said:


> We've done a few around here. wind blocks, straw on the ground to keep moisture down. Food at all times to help them keep warm... Other ideas???


reading this thread eagerly. caught by surprise with a gift of baby chicks, I made the garage a temporary hen house, but come spring I will have to get something set up that will take care of my girls from now on. the south facing side of the garage seems like a promising location. Shady in summer. sunny in winter. not too far from the house for watering and cleaning and egg collection. Now, trying to come up with fox proof, weatherproof design...


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Having baby chicks (till they feather out) in the winter is a whole different story... They need both heat and light. Then you need to take them off the heat slowly. (one of the many reasons to have them once spring is well on the way.

Best of luck


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

pprkepr said:


> I have a silver wyandotte rooster with frostbite  I don't understand because they all go in their coop at night and the doir shut ...


 I'm just guessing...is there too much moisture in your coop? When it gets real cold and there isn't enough ventilation they can get frostbite. I try to keep my bedding (pinechips) dry, leave a window open about an inch with *no* drafts and I found some stuff I sprinkle around their coop to help absorb the moisture. Its used for horses in their stall. I buy it at tractor supply for $10. a 25 lb. bag...it goes a long way. We live in central New York and we've had some -0 temps. I've been lucky with just a few precautions...They say you can use vasaline too. Jen


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Rob, just curious as what the temperature has been where you live? Been very cold here, sometimes in the -numbers. Suppose to warm up to like 20 the next few days . Are you experiencing this cold numbers too?


----------



## Wrigley (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm keeping the coop clean and dry, I'm using alot of DE. I just put a cover over the run, I call it the "Chicken Bio-Dome", it should help keep the wind, snow and rain out. I did put a heat lamp in the coop, I know, I'm keeping an eye on the temp. It keeps the temp in the coop right around 30+ degrees at night. They have plenty of ventilation.


----------



## 1720Bluebell (Jan 11, 2013)

Our birds get alfalfa hay in the winter. They eat the leaves and flower parts, leaving the stems for bedding. Mostly we spread the hay outside in their run, but give them a portion inside the coop for the really cold days when they'd just rather stay inside. The bird exit from the coop is sheltered by a southwest style roof hooch made of aspen poles, 2 to 4 inches in diameter, supported by juniper(cedar) cross poles and posts. The "coyote" roof is not completely waterproof, of course, but holds the snow for weeks, and provides a relatively dry area for the girls to sun and stretch. Our birds just love running water, so when the snow melts and drips, they are right there to chase the rivulets. Happy chickens are so amusing, aren't they? We froze lots of extra cucumbers, beets, beans, lettuce, arugula, squash, etc. from out garden, and thaw and chop those veggies for the girls in the winter.


----------



## pprkepr (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep have all of the above. We had one week of never reaching the 30's. Keep the coops nice and dry with chips and straw.I have a little window in each of the coops open to make sure the air stirs.I have coated my other two roosters with vaseline and im crossing my fingers. The one who had it, is now in the chicken hospital int he basement. He is doing fine, Im not sure if the part of his comb that is frost bitten will fall off or not?


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

1720Bluebell said:


> Our birds get alfalfa hay in the winter. They eat the leaves and flower parts, leaving the stems for bedding. Mostly we spread the hay outside in their run, but give them a portion inside the coop for the really cold days when they'd just rather stay inside. The bird exit from the coop is sheltered by a southwest style roof hooch made of aspen poles, 2 to 4 inches in diameter, supported by juniper(cedar) cross poles and posts. The "coyote" roof is not completely waterproof, of course, but holds the snow for weeks, and provides a relatively dry area for the girls to sun and stretch. Our birds just love running water, so when the snow melts and drips, they are right there to chase the rivulets. Happy chickens are so amusing, aren't they? We froze lots of extra cucumbers, beets, beans, lettuce, arugula, squash, etc. from out garden, and thaw and chop those veggies for the girls in the winter.


pictures? nice verbal description, but...
and thank you for the frozen treat idea!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

During the real cold days I keep them cooped up....pun intended


----------



## heb24 (Jan 22, 2013)

When should I supply grit and oyster shells? The man at the feed store said not to worry since we live in New England and they can always find rocks. The ground is quite frozen and I do give them scraps. I am more concerned about the grit than the oyster shells. My hens are from the summer and laying quite well. No shell issues so far. Any ideas?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Even when I free range my birds I always provide both grit and oyster shell. They don't eat much of it but its always there if they need it.


----------



## heb24 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks so much! That was going to be my approach but the guy at the feed store deterred me. I think they are annoyed by wanna-be farmers like me.


----------



## Wrigley (Oct 3, 2012)

Heb, where in New England?? I'm in Rhode Island.


----------



## 1720Bluebell (Jan 11, 2013)

*grit and oyster shells*



kahiltna_flock said:


> Even when I free range my birds I always provide both grit and oyster shell. They don't eat much of it but its always there if they need it.


I agree 100%. They'll not eat too much grit. They can overdo it on calcium, but you'll see extra bits of stuff attached to their shells if they're eating too much oyster shell. This rarely hapens.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

heb24 said:


> Thanks so much! That was going to be my approach but the guy at the feed store deterred me. I think they are annoyed by wanna-be farmers like me.


Don't let the feed store guys get to you!! I have so many stories about the old guy and his son in our local feed store. The son calls me a "Mad Scientist" because I buy "strange" things for my garden. I don't buy 10-10-10 like everyone else, but different rock powders and soybean meal to make my own fertilizer mixes. He has special ordered me many things and always asks me "What have you been reading about this week?" when I come in with a list in my hand.

The first time I went in to buy rock powders and soybean meal his wife was with him and she said "Did you get cattle?" I told her no, just chickens, and she told me that I couldn't feed soybean meal to chickens, it would make them sick. I told her I was feeding it to my garden. I got the classic _lobsters on my head_ look.


----------



## heb24 (Jan 22, 2013)

I am West of Boston in Concord. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## BikerChick (Jul 13, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> Don't let the feed store guys get to you!! I have so many stories about the old guy and his son in our local feed store. The son calls me a "Mad Scientist" because I buy "strange" things for my garden. I don't buy 10-10-10 like everyone else, but different rock powders and soybean meal to make my own fertilizer mixes. He has special ordered me many things and always asks me "What have you been reading about this week?" when I come in with a list in my hand.
> 
> Do you live by me? I have a problem with the one near Osceola Mills. The chicks were 8 weeks, and he yelled at me, and belittled me until I bought them layer feed. I went to TSC the next day (and since). Now that everyone is an adult, I may go back there for feed. Lower prices are a draw with the feed cost going up, and people demanding free eggs (husband's family). Besides, I know a lot more now (I would hope!!) and doubt I will let him scare me again.
> Just remember, people. We all have things we "know" that clashes with what someone else "knows".


----------

